# [solved] ATI HDMI: radeon.audio=1 funktioniert nicht

## schmidicom

Hallo ich versuche nun schon seit einiger Zeit die Soundausgabe über HDMI zum laufen zu bringen doch bis jetzt mit wenig Erfolg.

Über eine Googlesuche habe ich erfahren was alles gemacht werden muss um die Sache zum laufen zu bringen doch leider funktionierte das ganze bis jetzt nur mit den proprietären Treiber von ATI.

Im Archlinux Wiki habe ich etwas davon gelesen das bei den opensource Treibern "radeon.audio=1" als Kernelparamter angeben werden muss wenn der Linux Kernel 3.X verwendet wird da ab dieser Version die Soundausgabe über HDMI standardmässig abgeschaltet ist. Dummerweise scheint die Soundausgabe immer noch abgeschaltet zu sein, vermutlich durch den Xorg Treiber "x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati" selbst. Eine weitere Googlesuche brachte zwar haufenweise Ergebnisse aber keine wirklich funktionierende Lösung.

Falls jemand eine Idee hat wie dieses Problem gelöst werden kann wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Aktuelle Konfiguration (bei dieser kommt mit dem fglrx Treiber von ATI der Sound problemlos über das HDMI Kabel zum TV-Gerät):

```
fusion ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1510

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9802

00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a0

00:15.1 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a1

00:15.2 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a2

00:15.3 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a3

00:16.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1700 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1701

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1702

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1703

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1704

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1718

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1716

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1719

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

04:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

05:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)
```

```
fusion ~ # lspci -v -s 00:01.1

00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1314

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84a5

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48

        Memory at feb40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
```

```
fusion ~ # aplay -l

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
```

```
fusion ~ # aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

hdmi:CARD=Generic,DEV=0

    HD-Audio Generic, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output
```

```
fusion ~ # cat /etc/asound.conf

pcm.!default {

type plug

slave {

pcm "hdmi"

}

}
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Nov 10, 2011 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Ich habe nur mal eben geguckt, also bei neueren Karten ist Audio via HDMI als 'TODO' makiert:

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

Hier auch Gemecker auf Phoronix:

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?59680-So-what-about-Evergreen-HDMI-Audio

Selbst habe ich keine HDMI Geraete :/

//edit: so bis HD4770 sollte tun, lese ich gerade...

//edit: hast du APU E-350/ Radeon HD 6310?

----------

## schmidicom

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich habe nur mal eben geguckt, also bei neueren Karten ist Audio via HDMI als 'TODO' makiert:
> 
> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
> 
> Hier auch Gemecker auf Phoronix:
> ...

 

Ja, es ist ein AMD Fusion E-350. http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E35M1I_DELUXE/

Die Seite hatte ich nicht gefunden da ich mehr nach Problemlösungen gesucht habe als nach generellen Informationen zu den unterstützten Funktionen. Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum da einfach kein Sound kommt. Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht mehr lange "TODO" aber fürs erste werde ich mir jetzt wohl was anderes überlegen müssen wie ich den Ton auf den Fernseher bekomme denn der ATI Treiber ist schlicht unbrauchbar (langsamer Fensteraufbau kein Vollbild auf dem TV).

EDIT: Vielleicht klappt es ja über den S/PDIF der Soundkarte, irgendwo liegt sicher noch so ein Kabel rum.  :Wink: 

EDIT2: Tja Leute es ist einige Zeit vergangen und inzwischen kommt tatsächlich auch ein Ton über den HDMI heraus nur leider mit jede menge Störgeräuschen (je mehr Ton um so heftiger die Störungen).  :Sad: 

----------

